# A nice trip this time.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Oct 10th Trip: I left home around 07:35 with my boat. Stopped off to check m y minnow trap for creek chubs. I found that it was moved to a different angle from where I placed it. I suspect someone dumped out the chubs for there was no bait or chubs when I pulled it out! Then off to get gas for the boat and car. I was on the water heading down river by 08:30.

I tried to get some shad in the creek near my fishing spot. No luck there at all, just not sure where the shad are this year. I finally had 3 dead line rigs in the river at 09:00. It was a bright sunny day with slow current; and just ripples on the water. 09:25 I was thinking about moving to different spot when a rod took off. I boated a decent blue cat that was 22 inches, and 4 pounds. That fish swallowed some strawberry seasoned chicken pieces. Once again I had to re-tie the hook before I could get the rod back in the river.

10:10 I moved a very short distance and the sun was warming up a little. 10:30 I had a gar bite on strawberry chicken pieces ran the reel but never came back to the bait. 10:50 got another blue cat this one was 23.5 inches and 4.5 pounds. The bait it liked was some bacon wrapped on the hook. This fish also swallowed the hook, so I had to cut the line again. 11:15 had another tap on the bacon but that was it for that spot.

11:30 my third spot was in 48 feet of water where I marked fish. 11:45 I had a hard bite and hooked the blue cat that time. This one was 21 inches 3 pound 9 ounces. That was the first time I ever caught a fish with the head of a skipjack. 11:55 I had another gar run of the reel on a skipjack head. 12:30 back to spot number one, now it was getting very warm! No bite so I headed back up river around 12:35.

_1:30 p.m. I was anchored up with 2 dead lines and 1 bobber rig at my favorite spot. I had different bait on each of the rods. At 1:35 the outside rod got hammered. I set the hook and knew right then this was a bigger fish. It was a real challenge to get the dip net under the fish and hold the rod at the same time. This was my biggest catfish of this season; it hit a piece of garlic seasoned chicken breast. The blue cat was *30 inches and 9 pounds.* I realize a 9 pound is small in other parts of the country, but that is the biggest fish in my boat in 3 years. That was the end of the action so I called it a day 2 p.m. and headed for the ramp and home. It was a perfect weather to be on the river. 4 fish and the biggest cat for this year made it a special trip._


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Well done. Buffet of baits.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fine job!!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Norb:
You had that one coming. You've certainly paid your dues.
Many more!!!


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

Good report. Good job. Glad for you.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Outstanding report, really enjoyed reading it. And nice job angling up a PB.


----------

